# b13 with 300z hood scoop....



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

scoop 

hey where'd the body lines go???

(thanks amy for taking yet another pic for me... )


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If that's your car, no offense, but I personally don't like B13's with shaved bodylines at all, but that's just me. I assume that scoop was for a WAI instead of a CAI based on it's placement?


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

its functional and am working on making an enclosure for the filter, the filter is positioned inside of the scoop now...my plan is to relocate the battery , build an enclosure that will have one hose running down to the front opening and reposition the filter so it completely sets into the scoop.....


as for as the bodylines I get more compliments on it....and its not even finished...still toying with the idea of shaving the door handles.....


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i almost did that, but i settled for the CAi. i still have the hoodscoop from a Sub Legacy tho. i don't know how to post the pics so just click on my link for the website. those who have seen it in person have wanted me to trade hoods with them cause it looks stock.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Looks cool. J/w, how much of a gain can you get by doing it this way?


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Man, you did some serious body work to b13. Personally, I think it kinda "gay". I gives the impression that you have a "hair dryer" under the hood. Are you doing this for show or go or both? latez.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't like completely shaved lines, either... but I'll reserve judgement till it's painted... looks cool at any rate... I'd love to do that to my hood!!!... but I'd try to get a scooby scoop, though.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i wanted the scooby but it was too much at the time. this was cheaper and already painted black.


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

i had that idea also, but i decided to go with cai for now. any pics of the rest of the car? so we can see the rest of the bodywork? hurry up and paint the sob also.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i have seen this in person, and that picture doesn't do his car any justice. the shaved lines are not my thing, but his car looks good. once its painted, it will look much better. i dig the scoop.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> i have seen this in person, and that picture doesn't do his car any justice. the shaved lines are not my thing, but his car looks good. once its painted, it will look much better. i dig the scoop.


Thanks...I plan on painting it summer 2004...contemplating gettin a front end and rear valance first....

I know not everyone likes the smooth body but I do...and thats what matters.. :thumbup:


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

i agree it'll probably look badass when its done


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

s_olinger said:


> i agree it'll probably look badass when its done


 Yup.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

*updated pics....*

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumIndex?u=4021529&a=30167330&pw= 

check out the nissan album...the last page has a side shoot of the car...have smoked the tail lights and side markers....
unfortunately im actually selling my little grey go-kart...Im the new proud owner of a 93 NX2000  :hal:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

still needs paint


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

personally, i think its kinda ricey.. i mean no offense, its just not my thing, but as long as you like it thats all that matters.. it will prolly look a lot better with a nice fresh coat of paint


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

sno said:


> still needs paint



yeah I know...but Im selling it I just bought a 93 nx2000 so Im concentrating on it so I can get it on the road...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

TOOQIK said:


> I know not everyone likes the smooth body but I do...and thats what matters.. :thumbup:




exactly...


----------

